# :(



## vocaltest (Dec 14, 2008)

So last night my drink got spiked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've never ever felt anything like this, and I know its not just alcohol. I'm not a lightweight by any means, I only had 3 glasses of wine, not enough to make me feel even remotely like this. Usually I can drink near enough two bottles of wine and more other drinks on top of that and just pay for it in the morning lol.

I felt fine until I left. I don't remember any of the car ride home, all I remember is swaying everywhere and my legs were going from beneath me. I started to get really paranoid and I could barely move, so I went into my brothers room and burst out crying and collapsed, he had to carry me into bed. He got my mum and my dad and apparently I was shaking uncontrollably, crying, my heart was going crazy, i couldnt breathe properly, i kept twitching, n apparently i got all aggressive and paranoid n was shouting i dont want them to come and get me. I wasn't sick though. My mum rang NHS direct and they told her to call an ambulance immediately but apparently I was screaming I didn't want to go. They got me off to sleep and today I've just felt awful all day. When I woke up I could barely walk down the stairs, I kept shaking and twitching and I couldn't breathe right. I had THE WORST headache imaginable and I felt sick too. I haven't been sick at all throughout this which is quite weird I thought. I feel better now, but I still keep shaking and I can't walk properly. I still have last nights make up smudged down me because I feel so weak I can't take it off. 
I spoke to my friend who is training to be a paramedic and she said I should go to A&E because these things aren't traceable after 24 hours, sometimes even 12 hours. I feel like if I go they're only gonna tell me what I've been doing which is rest and drink lots of fluids. Also, because I'm feeling better I know its passing through my system. I'm gonna tell the club next week about it too as I vaguely know the manager. 

Anyway, I just wanted to ask does anyone have any idea what it could be? I've searched various websites and I think its something like rohypnol. Has this happened to anyone else? Has anyone got an ideas what I could do to make myself better, or just keep eating/drinking/resting? I've never felt this awful in all my life


----------



## SuSana (Dec 14, 2008)

That's scary!  I hope you feel better.  I think the same thing or something similar happened to glam8babe, you could ask her about it?


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_That's scary!  I hope you feel better.  I think the same thing or something similar happened to glam8babe, you could ask her about it?_

 
Yea i thought about that. I re-read it and it seems we had different symptoms, i dunno 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I feel light headed and shaky again now.


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 14, 2008)

What the hell is with that? Seriously, this is twice (you and glam8babe) in such a short time. I'm pissed. I'm feeling all Specktra protective. 

Anyway, keep us updated. I hope you feel better.


----------



## nunu (Dec 14, 2008)

OMG!  i hope you feel better soon!! what is up with people who spike others drinks?!


----------



## LP_x (Dec 14, 2008)

No idea what it could be but I hope you're okay


----------



## mizuki~ (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh noo! I can't believe someone would do that to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Be extremely careful when drinking again. I hope you feel better
Hmm..your symptoms don't really sound like rohypnol but I'm no expert =/


----------



## Kayteuk (Dec 14, 2008)

Go to the A and E right now girl! Get it checked out and find out what it was, and then go home and rest. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would offer you advice but I haven't got my MD yet


----------



## User93 (Dec 14, 2008)

I hope you feel better girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wonder what's going there, cause girls, it's been 2 cases in 1 month just here on specktra, and you both are from UK. If you can report this anywhere, I think it's better to do this. How fucked up are people to do this God damn!


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Dec 14, 2008)

You mentioned that you don't remember the carride home.  Go get examined.  Have them do a rape kit just in case.  You don't want to find out months down the road that something more horrible that being drugged happened to you.


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dr_Girlfriend* 

 
_You mentioned that you don't remember the carride home.  Go get examined.  Have them do a rape kit just in case.  You don't want to find out months down the road that something more horrible that being drugged happened to you._

 
lol my girl friend drove me home i know nothing happened to me, but thank you for your concern. it all kicked in when i got home. she said tho in the car she'd never seen me like how i was, she said i appeared to be be really drunk but she knew i hadn't drunk that much.


----------



## christinakate (Dec 14, 2008)

Thats horrible.
Unfortunatly ive heard of that happening to a lot of girls lately.
Anyways, get better !!


----------



## 2nigurl (Dec 14, 2008)

hi there! I'm so worried when i read your post here.  I asked my husband whose a paramedic about your case and he thinks that somebody put ecstacy on your drink.  He thinks that its not rohypnol because just by the way you described your behavior.  Rohypnol is kinda sleeping tablet.  He said you should have went to the doctor to take a blood test.  All you can do now is to take a rest and you will feel better after few days.  Ecstacy is really a dangerous tablet and some people when taking just one tablet they can get crazy.  I hope you will feel better soon.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 14, 2008)

That is definitely not alcohol that sounds like some sort of date rape drug either gamma hydroxybutyric or Rohypnol (but date rape drugs ten to cause immediate unconsciousness) or its most likely ecstacy, they all have the same symptoms so its hard to tell.

I'm very very very sorry this happened to you.. Do you remember if anyone gave the drink to you? Or anything suspicious??? Thank god your okay!


----------



## NicksWifey (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry Caroline. Please seek medical attention so they can give you the best care and for your peace of mind. Take care of yourself girlie.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 14, 2008)

aw sorry to hear about what happend! I do agree with some of the other girls, it doesn't sound like a date-rape drug to me, as that tends to make you pass out quickly . Sounds more like ecstasy, but im no doctor! I would see a doctor if I were you and report it!


----------



## sayah (Dec 14, 2008)

What a nightmare. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 14, 2008)

WTF???  I am very disturbed to see that this kind of thing appears to be on the rise.  I am so, so sorry, that is totally f*cked up.

Please take care of yourself.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 14, 2008)

That is INSANE.im so sorry that happened to you... i just dont understand people. I hope you feel better sooon


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Dec 14, 2008)

Thats awful I hope you feel better soon


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 14, 2008)

It is disgusting that these sorts of things happen. I hope karma bites whoever did it in the arse.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 15, 2008)

I am so sorry that happened to you. I hope you feel better soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Thank god you got home safe!


----------



## florabundance (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm so sorry you went through that Caroline. Definitely speak to the club, and I hope u feel much better x


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 15, 2008)

Caroline - are you better?  Thinking of you. xx


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Caroline - are you better?  Thinking of you. xx_

 
I just saw this, but me too! How are you feeling?


----------



## nunu (Dec 15, 2008)

I hope that you are feeling better!


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Caroline - are you better?  Thinking of you. xx_

 
Thank you.
I feel okay. I feel a lot better than I did, I still can't walk properly and I still keep twitching, and I feel light headed and sick. I've just done nothing all day, stayed in my pjs. I've slept for about 17 hours in total lol. I have more energy than I did, I just dunno what to do with myself to make myself feel better... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think my parents are going to contact the management there and see if it happened to anyone else.


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 15, 2008)

Keep us posted, I hope the management can at least be on alert.

Did any of your mates that were with you that night get spiked as well? Again, I am so sorry. It makes me really angry what happened to you.


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Keep us posted, I hope the management can at least be on alert.

Did any of your mates that were with you that night get spiked as well? Again, I am so sorry. It makes me really angry what happened to you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nope, they're all fine. 
I realised on Saturday, well I noticed when we were queuing, that they don't search anybody when you go in. Theres two clubs in my town, Liquid and Strawberry Moons, at Liquid, they thoroughly search you, for men they body search them, for women they look right through your bag, but at Strawberry Moons (where I went) they don't search anybody. Its quite scary when you think about it... not just scary for drugs, but anyone could bring anything in. Its a shame because I prefer there to Liquid, but I guess it can happen anywhere really.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Dec 16, 2008)

This is happening alot :O I hope you are feeling better, what a horrible experiance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## florabundance (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_but at Strawberry Moons (where I went) they don't search anybody. Its quite scary when you think about it... not just scary for drugs, but anyone could bring anything in. Its a shame because I prefer there to Liquid, but I guess it can happen anywhere really._

 
Did you get in touch with them yet hon?


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 16, 2008)

err.. kind of an update. i found out tonight two of my good friends were doing MDMA whilst we were out on saturday... is it horrible of me to be suspicious??? i know they wouldn't.. but i dunno, i think i'm still feeling a bit paranoid of things.

florabundance - i haven't spoken to them yet, i think my mum or dad are going to contact them as i don't remember much of what happened


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 17, 2008)

Glad to hear you're feeling some better, but I hate you're not all sorted out! Hopefully you'll feel better soon, but that's just so scary! You really don't think your friends would've spiked your drink do you? I mean it seems like a big coincidence, but still. That'd be awful. To me, that would seem almost worse than a stranger doing it. Anyways, be careful! Sounds like maybe you should go to that other place that searches people. You really just can't be too careful. People are nuts.


----------



## Lyssah (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_err.. kind of an update. i found out tonight two of my good friends were doing MDMA whilst we were out on saturday... is it horrible of me to be suspicious??? i know they wouldn't.. but i dunno, i think i'm still feeling a bit paranoid of things.

florabundance - i haven't spoken to them yet, i think my mum or dad are going to contact them as i don't remember much of what happened 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm glad your ok now - it's very scary.

In regards to your friends, I had a girl who sat next to me at work. She went away with her best friend of 16 years to a holiday house with some other friends. And her best friend put some sort of drug in her food..
The girl I work with was pissed and asked her bestfriend why they did it. Her best friend said "because you don't do drugs, we thought it was funny".

I would hope your friends weren't like that - but sometimes you can't trust anyone...


----------



## kittykit (Dec 17, 2008)

That's scary. Glad to hear you're feeling better now.


----------



## Jot (Dec 17, 2008)

Only just seen this. Hope you are feeling better hun.


----------



## florabundance (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_err.. kind of an update. i found out tonight two of my good friends were doing MDMA whilst we were out on saturday... is it horrible of me to be suspicious??? i know they wouldn't.. but i dunno, i think i'm still feeling a bit paranoid of things._

 
No, not horrible at all to be suspicious! 
You never know, it might have been a trick that got out of hand on their part? Obviously that's an awful thing to think, but you really can never be too sure.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Dec 21, 2008)

Someone slipped me a drug once when I was at a club that I attended regularly. It's a good thing I was with my best friend and was friends with everyone who worked there. I was still on my second drink when it hit me and I fell off my bar stool and smacked my face off the ground. The bouncer carried me to the freight elevator and took me and my friend downstairs and let my friend carry me to the car. My friend told me that when we were going through the tunnels I woke up and told him to pull over so I could puke. Obviously you can't pull over in tunnels, but luckily I didn't puke in his car. I woke up the next day with a black eye and a busted lip from when I fell off the bar stool. I was really sick for two days after, but it was years ago so I don't remember exactly what the symptoms were, I just know that I was really groggy for a while.

So sorry this happened to you, it's definitly not fun!


----------



## melozburngr (Dec 22, 2008)

Dude, I think I might be the latest victim.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I went out with friends Sat night, and only had 4 drinks, not that much, and I can't remember much, big parts of my night are missing, i puked for 2 hrs at the casino, and apparently had to be wheelchaired to the car, I was vomiting all day yesterday, until 5 pm or so, and I laid in bed and shivered all day. I slept a ton, my head was  throbbing, and now it is 2 days later, at 7 pm, and I still feel like shit.  UGH. People suck.


----------

